# Pups due............



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

...........very very soon :thumbup1:

Josies' first litter is due anyday and today her Pelvic bones have seperated to thumb width so getting excited now.

A pic of her before pregnancy and hopefully a pic of Mum and pups tomorrow if She plays game tonight


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

awww good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> awww good luck :thumbup1:


Aw thanks Hun.

Hows Grunkle and Izzy getting on?

xx


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Hope all goes well mummy is gorgeous so you should get some lovely little piglets


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

excellent! :thumbup1:
they bascially live together now except for night times. I am going to ge a bigger viv so they can live together 24/7 with loads of space. :biggrin:

How is her sister:biggrin:?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> Hope all goes well mummy is gorgeous so you should get some lovely little piglets


Thanks Hun. Yes fingers are crossed, this my first litter of Shelties so very excited :biggrin:



celicababe1986 said:


> excellent! :thumbup1:
> they bascially live together now except for night times. I am going to ge a bigger viv so they can live together 24/7 with loads of space. :biggrin:
> 
> How is her sister:biggrin:?


Thats fantastic:thumbup1: So very pleased 

Nadder is doing real well. Eating well in her own time


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Awww I love shelties I breed them myself! I had a litter of 4 last week, two of each sex I am keeping the girls.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> Awww I love shelties I breed them myself! I had a litter of 4 last week, two of each sex I am keeping the girls.


Aw what colours?

I am hopefully keeping a girl (or 2 ). Do you have Peruvians too? Do you find

the Sheltie coat harder to keep?

Josies' coat is so silky, gorgeous when groomed but picks everything up where it sweeps the floor within minutes!!! LOL


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't have any peruvians although I would love some. I havnt found any problems with the sheltie coats but have found that some of the others tend to nibble and crop thier coats. The babies tend to do this also. 
This is a picture of mum and of her litter.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> I don't have any peruvians although I would love some. I havnt found any problems with the sheltie coats but have found that some of the others tend to nibble and crop thier coats. The babies tend to do this also.
> This is a picture of mum and of her litter.


They are absolutly beautiful :biggrin: No wonder your keeping 2.

Yes I took 2 Peruvians from a lady that were barbering but luckily they have stopped now.......think they were doing it to each other but now live seperate but with others.

Touch wood I haven't had the problem with any of mine. But yes the babies do tend to climb over them and pull at the coats.


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

I bought a new merino sow a couple of months ago ( Sindy) and she looks like she has been nibbled on too so I have paired her up with another sow which is a rex (Pippin) to get her coat back to top condition. I hoping to breed from both of those two when they get old enough. They are my first of thier kind I mostly have the short - smooth type . I am retiring them all now as they have had a couple of litters now and want to get into the more longer haired piggies.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> I bought a new merino sow a couple of months ago ( Sindy) and she looks like she has been nibbled on too so I have paired her up with another sow which is a rex (Pippin) to get her coat back to top condition. I hoping to breed from both of those two when they get old enough. They are my first of thier kind I mostly have the short - smooth type . I am retiring them all now as they have had a couple of litters now and want to get into the more longer haired piggies.


I only have long-coats now. I love them. The breeder of 2 of my Peruvs has got the most beautiful Merino boar for sale  I must admit I would love 1 too.

I wanted to keep the 2 Alpacas from the last litter but got persuaded to sell them......I so wish I hadn't.

What colour is your Merino? Her coat should hopefully come back through fine.


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

She is looking a lot better already. You can see why she is called Sindy (blondie) I would really like some alpacas and lunkaryas too just cant seem to get my hands on any!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> She is looking a lot better already. You can see why she is called Sindy (blondie) I would really like some alpacas and lunkaryas too just cant seem to get my hands on any!


O my She is gorgeous.

Be nice to follow her as her hair grows.

She really is stunning.


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

deb53 said:


> O my She is gorgeous.
> 
> Be nice to follow her as her hair grows.
> 
> She really is stunning.


Thank you the pic doesnt really do her justice!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

UPDATE.......

Josie has given birth to 3 little ones. 

1 looks like a texel


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

congratulations


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Thats brilliant hun , congratulations, hope babies and mumma are doing well x x



deb53 said:


> UPDATE.......
> 
> Josie has given birth to 3 little ones.
> 
> 1 looks like a texel


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> congratulations





Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Thats brilliant hun , congratulations, hope babies and mumma are doing well x x


Thanks Guys.

They are all snuggled up at the moment getting dry. But already nibbling hay:thumbup1:


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Aww congrats looking forward to pics


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

congrats on the safe arrival! pics asap plz!  x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> Aww congrats looking forward to pics


Thanks Hun.

Yes most definatly will get some up soon.


----------

